# Rawhide Chew Stick Dangers



## mandzipop (Apr 18, 2019)

We've been giving Willow chew sticks to help with teething. We knew to take them off her once they got small enough to potentially cause a problem. 



Because she was going down them so quickly, today we tried some bigger ones. She was fine but wasn't as keen on it as the usual ones. So we gave her a normal stick. About 4 hours ago she was a little bit sick. She brought up some food. It sometimes happens, but we decided to stay up and keep an eye on her as she was pacing about.


About 45 minutes later she was sick again, this time a lot more. At first we thought she might be okay, but she couldn't get comfortable and was pacing about.


She got on my knee and started to be sick again. In a rush for her not to be sick all over me, I picked her up and put her on the floor. Inadvertently, I made her even more sick, but thank goodness I did. 



In the sick we found a large-ish piece of rawhide. It was the stuff we've been giving her for the last 2 months. I think it is too small for her, but as a precaution we won't be giving it to her again. 



We know it is that as she then got herself comfortable in her normal place when she's ready for bed. Beforehand, she was clearly uncomfortable, but after she brought that up, she was her normal self.



We've tried her with the peanut butter ones, which I know she prefers, however as they are very expensive, it will be a once a week treat.


It is strange as I was only reading up about rawhide today and thinking that at least she doesn't chew off large parts.


I just wish they would put better warnings on the packets regarding the dangers. We could have gotten up to a dead dog if she hadn't have been so badly sick that third time. No matter how careful you are, you can't prevent them from swallowing that little bit too much.



I doubt I'll sleep much tonight as I'll be busy checking on her. She'll probably get sick of me waking her up. But at least she'll be alive and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Poor willow. Certainly hope all ok with her now. We give our pets these things in good faith. I give mine a saranno bone to chew on. Certainly helps with chewing. 
Hope she’s been ok all day and you get some sleep.


----------

